# closed



## Karlsson80 (13. September 2011)

...


----------



## Karlsson80 (14. September 2011)

Ob Anfänger, Wiedereinsteiger...Gelegenheits- oder 24/7 Dauerspieler, meldet Euch.
/push


----------



## Arkanor80 (19. September 2011)

passt

/push


----------



## Karlsson80 (20. September 2011)

Die Feierabendgilde wächst und wir freuen uns über jedes neue Mitglied, welches sich unserer Runde anschließen möchte.
Level und Klasse der Pixel-Figuren sind völlig egal, nur der Gemeinschaftssinn zählt.
Meldet Euch ...ingame oder im Forum.

Gruß Karlsson


----------



## Karlsson80 (27. September 2011)

push


----------



## Karlsson80 (1. Oktober 2011)

hoch damit


----------



## kaepteniglo (3. Oktober 2011)

So, letzte Ermahnung:

Haltet euch an die Pushregeln, sonst schließe ich den Thread.


----------



## Norabella (3. Oktober 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> So, letzte Ermahnung:
> 
> Haltet euch an die Pushregeln, sonst schließe ich den Thread.



Der Moderator hat gesprochen Ey Ey Captn ;-)


----------



## philits (7. Oktober 2011)

Rauf damit. Meldet euch Leute


----------



## Norabella (11. Oktober 2011)

/push


----------



## Karlsson80 (17. Oktober 2011)

up


----------



## Karlsson80 (22. Oktober 2011)

/push


----------



## Karlsson80 (27. Oktober 2011)

/push


----------



## eninaj (30. Oktober 2011)

Huhu.. Ihr hört euch sehr sympathisch an... Sobald ich wieder on, würde ich mich freuen wenn ihr mich aufnehmt.. Bewerbung folgt wenn ich wieder WOW habe in eurem Forum...
LG Janine


----------



## Karlsson80 (1. November 2011)

Hallo Janine,

einfach melden und wir quatschen mal ne Runde im TS .

Liebe Grüße und bis dahin


----------



## Karlsson80 (6. November 2011)

Ein paar Plätze haben wir noch, somit wieder hoch damit .


----------



## Karlsson80 (12. November 2011)

und hoch damit


----------



## Karlsson80 (17. November 2011)

push


----------



## Karlsson80 (22. November 2011)

/up


----------



## philits (28. November 2011)

/pushpush


----------



## Karlsson80 (4. Dezember 2011)

push


----------



## Karlsson80 (11. Dezember 2011)

/up


----------



## Karlsson80 (17. Dezember 2011)

push


----------



## Chandra12 (18. Dezember 2011)

man man man...

wenn ich das so lese, bekomm ich wieder Lust auf einen neuen Server anzufangen ^^
Bei mir ist nur das Problem mit TS, da ist mein PC ziemlich eigen und hat da nicht immer Lust drauf, sprich der schickt mir falsche Töne ins Micro oder so etwas...


----------



## Karlsson80 (19. Dezember 2011)

Ich denke das ist ein Problem, welches man in den Griff bekommen kann .
Also falls Du es dir anders überlegen solltest, einfach melden.


----------



## Karlsson80 (3. Januar 2012)

Ein frohes neues Jahr und push


----------



## Walisande (6. Januar 2012)

Hm... ok, ich bin Ü30 und somit wohl alt UND blind ^^ - ich seh zwar, dass ihr Hordespielder seid, aber nicht den Server o_O

Würde nach längerer Pause meinen Acc mal wieder aktivieren wollen u. bin auf der Suche nach einer entspannten Gilde.
Habe Mann, Kind  und Job und für alles mögliche Zeit - nur nicht für Progress Raiden ^^.

LG Wali


----------



## Karlsson80 (10. Januar 2012)

Hallo Wali,

sorry für die verspätete Antwort. 
Wir sind auf dem Server Destromath zu finden .
Bei Interesse, melde Dich bei uns ingame oder im Forum,
wir würden uns freuen. 

Gruß Xirou/Karlsson


----------



## Karlsson80 (16. Januar 2012)

/up


----------



## assgar (21. Januar 2012)

Hi,

wie ich geshen habe auf eurer Website spielt ihr noch außerdem SWTOR,da ihr nur eine Handvoll Member seid frage ich mich wieviele dann in WoW unteregs sind.

Hatte mehrfach in der Woche bei euch reingeschaut (/WER),ich bin selber berufstätig habe Wechselschicht,und niemand außer einem Member war Online.

Wie wollt ihr wie ihr schreibt Gemeinschaft leben wenn nur 1 -2 Member on sind und der Rest ist woanders ?

Ts-basiert gut und schön aber wnn man letztenendes doch allein in WOW ist wozu dann eine Gilde und nur mal von SWTOR nach WOW zu wechseln um sich zu erbarmen wenn ein WOW`ler mal Hilfe braucht oder eine Ini machen möchte ist 
nicht das was eine Gilde ausmacht?


----------

